

Replicated Meat – Coming Soon to Major Supermarkets Near You - trevoragilbert
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/innovation-dominates-communication-79965946822.html?soc_src=mags

======
trevoragilbert
Really curious to see how this tastes. Seems like this could actually have a
big impact. Also curious to see how this space plays out (vs. companies like
Hampton Creek).

Anyone tried this yet?

